# JL Audio Evolution C3 vs C5. Worth the $$$?



## BHFG123 (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone have 'ears-on" experience with the JL Audio Evolution C3 vs C5 component speakers and can comment on the difference?

The C5's appear to have a little higher max power handling but both have a recommended range of 25W to 150W. I will be running 75W with either an XD or HD amp, or else 100W with a Slash.

I heard the C3's today but the dealer did not have the C5's on display. The cost difference is about $180 per pair and I am wondering if they are worth the cost difference. Is there any noticeable mid-bass difference? Any other difference?

Thanks!


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

wish i could help but i'm putting money back for a pair of c5's. my dealer said the only thing different about the c5's and the zr's is that the zr's have a slightly better tweeter.

i think i would just spend the money on the c5


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

The ZR's have an aluminum dome tweeter, the C5's have a silk dome. I am not sure how the mids compare. JPS


----------



## (s)AINT (Aug 5, 2010)

i think my dealer was refering to the zr's and c5's having a pretty comparable mid-bass while the zr has a better tweeter. he still recommended the c5 since it's still a fairly new line of component from JL for my personal budget. 

he also noted that the C3's are a little bit better than what i have now (coaxial 5x7's which sound decent for the money) but the c3's don't quite compare to the C5 or ZR and since you're going to be running an HD or XD, you really want the the speakers that will do them the best justice


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

(s)AINT said:


> wish i could help but i'm putting money back for a pair of c5's. my dealer said the only thing different about the c5's and the zr's is that the zr's have a slightly better tweeter.
> 
> i think i would just spend the money on the c5


I was told the same thing from a dealer here in Florida. However, I briefly ran a set of ZR's quite a few years ago and I could not stand them (very harsh, even with EQ to tame them). Not a fan of JL drivers.


----------



## diamondjoequimby (Jun 30, 2009)

(s)AINT said:


> i think my dealer was refering to the zr's and c5's having a pretty comparable mid-bass while the zr has a better tweeter. he still recommended the c5 since it's still a fairly new line of component from JL for my personal budget.
> 
> he also noted that the C3's are a little bit better than what i have now (coaxial 5x7's which sound decent for the money) but the c3's don't quite compare to the C5 or ZR and since you're going to be running an HD or XD, you really want the the speakers that will do them the best justice


I wouldn't say better. (ZR vs. c5) but different. I think C5s are pretty smooth and very non fatiguing while the ZR has the ability to maintain a pretty high level of sound quality while hammering on them. Biggest advantage the ZR has over the C5 is the x-over. It is a no expense spared kind of x-over.

Now on the C5 vs. C3 front, Like I said, C5s I find very smooth and easy to listen to. C3s give a very similar sound, maybe a bit brighter (mainly due to the slightly larger tweeter). Personally the C5s are my favorite speaker in the JL line, even more than ZR and I had 2 sets of ZRs in my previous car. C3s sound great, but the C5 just has a little more detail, especially in the mid, IMO.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Please read this: 
Hybrid Audio Techologies New Imagine I61-2 Review 

I have used the Imagine set and I found that his review is spot on. This is my first taste of HAT and it does so well for $200. 

Kelvin


----------



## Hocus008 (Aug 16, 2010)

I recently purchased the C3s. I was able to listen to the C3s right next to the C5s at my local dealer. To my ear the sound quality between the two was very comparable. I went with the C3s for their flexibility. I have them set up as component in the front and coaxial in the rear. I also got a buy one get on free deal on them. I am currently running them on a Slash 300/4v2 from the factory HU of my 2010 Ford Focus. I will probably switching to the XD700/5 when it comes out so that I can run my entire system from it with much lower draw on my electrical system.


----------

